# Will they faint?



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Have been thinking about getting a myotonic buck to breed my does and keep some doelings out of him. But my question is, will his kids still faint? Even if they are only half fainting? Also please tell me positive things about texmaster goats. I am just learning. Thanks!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Someone with more experience will chime in, but from what I have read 50% fainters do not faint.


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Same here, myotonic gene is recessive so if a fainting goat is cross bred the kids will not faint. At least from everything i have read.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone else have more information about them? Not just about them fainting.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Myotonics are nice pets. They don't get into as Much trouble because they know they will faint. As for meat purposes I can't help you...


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

I raise myotonics and as far as I'm aware, first generation myos don't faint. However, their offspring might if bred to another myotonic. By the way, I adore fainting goats and I think everyone should have at least one!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, here is what i can contribute...

My buck (pictured below) was sold to me as a Pygmy...purebred. He is apparently a Fainter/Pygmy....she said she raised both but her goats were all larger than a Pygmy??? I am still unsure. So anyway, Point is....he does not faint, but does run stiff legged when scared. His back legs get "posty".....I had four of his kids this year and none faint...or even freeze up at all.


----------

